# Small cover for pulled throw thermostat wire, thermostat to be installed in fall



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Why not just use a single gang blank and attach it to the wall with screws and anchors? That way he will only have to patch at most the two anchor holes if the new stat doesn't cover.

-Hal


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't know how big your thermostat is, but I believe
that these round cover plates are smaller than single gang.
I think holes are required 2-3/8" apart which presumably
is hidable under the thermosat, vs. holes ~4" apart
for a regular single gang blank plate
Only place I could find them online at the moment:
http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/model_16D.htm?sid=06AAA11F90DC55E5D93D5DEC1A2F645E

but they are available elsewhere.

Or look for a plastic rivet to screw into the wall.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Hang a photo over the hole and get on with life.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Another idea is a KO plug of a size to fit your round hole. Use a little caulking to hold it in and paint to match.

-Hal


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When the phone company still prewired homes, they'd just coil a bunch up and staple the loop to the stud loosely. Drill a little hole and fish it out when you need it. 

Sounds like yours might be tailed out of the drywall already? I like the knockout idea. You could also use a METAL wall box without plaster ears, since they are quite small. Even the smallest thermostats should cover them.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

This sounds like good use for one of those round door bell button inserts.
You could connect the wires to the screw terminals to keep them from falling down inside the wall.
Maybe even make it into a conversation piece by hanging a little sign over it that says “Press To Launch” or some such thing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If you do go the box route cut it in horizontal. Most digital t-stats have a horizontal configuration.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

KayJay said:


> This sounds like good use for one of those round door bell button inserts.
> You could connect the wires to the screw terminals to keep them from falling down inside the wall.
> Maybe even make it into a conversation piece by hanging a little sign over it that says “Press To Launch” or some such thing.


Good idea!!! I will have to remember this next time I run into similar issue.
:thumbup:


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

I would attach a blank cover plate with only the top screw. One screw will hold the plate and the small coil of wire behind it just fine. When the thermostat comes in, reuse that anchor and screw.


----------

